# To be angry with someone



## Tagarela

Zdravím, všichni,

Jak se řekne česky _to be angry with someone_? 

For example, if I want to say _are you angry with me_? Is *Jsi rozhněván(a) na mě* a good translation?


----------



## K.u.r.t

Tagarela said:


> Zdravím, všichni,
> 
> Jak se řekne česky _to be angry with someone_?
> 
> For example, if I want to say _are you angry with me_? Is *Jsi rozhněván(a) na mě* a good translation?



Zlobíš se na mě?
Máš na mě vztek?

What you said sounds very bookish - we wouldn't say that. But note that in any case the word order should be: Jsi na mě rozhněván(a)?


----------



## Garin

Jsi na mě naštvanej? Gramatically correct would be "naštvaný" but you would never really say that


----------



## ilocas2

Another possibility:

nasraný

Jsi/seš na mě nasraný/nasranej/nasraná?

It's used frequently, but it's vulgarism.


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you all for the answers =)


----------



## zajimavy

Can one use also 

zlobíš se s mnou?


----------



## Garin

zajimavy said:


> Can one use also
> 
> zlobíš se s mnou?



No, that would be twice grammatically incorrect.
1) you can not use just "s" with initial "m", "*se* mnou" is the right preposition in this particular case
2) it does not make sense in Czech, "zlobit se s někým" or "-s něčím" has a different meaning - e.g. I am fixing a tap for an hour and it is still dripping, which makes me angry. I can say: "Zlobím se s tím kohoutkem už hodinu a pořád kape!"


----------



## winpoj

Actually, you can't.

You'd have to say "zlobíš se *se* mnou", because your version would be unpronounceable.

Than, you'd be able to say it correctly but with a different meaning than "you are angry with me".

It would mean "you're angry like me" (with someone else)


----------



## winpoj

Oh, yes, Garin that hasn't occurred to me. 

In fact, it' possible to say "zlobíš se se mnou", meaning roughly that you are habitually being annoyed by me.


----------



## zajimavy

Jako,

zlobíš se se mnou o novém autě? protože.......


----------



## Garin

zajimavy said:


> Jako,
> 
> zlobíš se se mnou o novém autě? protože.......



To ne, buďto:*a) zlobíš se na mě kvůli novému autu* (= protože jsem ho neměl kupovat a utrácet peníze)​*b) zlobíš se se mnou na to nové auto* (= protože se hned na prvním výletu rozbilo => zlobíme se na něj oba, spolu)​b) sounds a little bit silly, though


----------



## werrr

Garin said:


> b) sounds a little bit silly, though


Right, one would say rather something like:

_Máš taky zlost (kvůli tomu novému autu)?_​


----------

